# Back to Alsa?

## musv

Guten Morgen, 

Vor ca. 3 Jahren hatte ich 2 Rechner: 

1. Athlon XP mit Soundblaster Audigy 1 (4.0)

2. Notebook Dell Latitude C610 mit Onboard-Soundkarte

Damals hatte ich noch Alsa im Einsatz. Die Soundqualität war mehr schlecht als recht. Pulseaudio hatte ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt ausprobiert. Das Teil hat mir direkt den Rechner zum Absturz gebracht. Weiterhin hatte ich damals ein Flashgame für Zwischendurch mal im Einsatz, wo ich nervigerweise den Sound nicht abstellen konnte. 

Das Fass war dann am Überlaufen, als es öfters mal vorkam, dass sich Alsa ab und zu mal beim Runterfahren des Rechners nicht selbst beenden wollte und ich den ganzen Rechner auf die unsanfte Methode runterfahren musste. 

Also probierte ich einfach mal OSS4 aus. Es war gar nicht so einfach, Alsa vom System runterzukriegen. Der erste Eindruck von OSS4 war überwältigend:

Es funktionierte out of the box. Ich musste keine lästige asoundrc / asound.conf editieren, um Surround-Sound zu haben. 

Die Onboardsoundkarte auf dem Notebook klang wie ausgetauscht. In der Qualität ware Welten zwischen Alsa vorher und OSS4 nachher. Der ganze Sound war klarer. Die Bässe kräftiger. Der Sound klang einfach voller.

Bei der Soundblaster merkte ich nur einen geringen Unterschied. 

Das Beste war aber, dass ich über den Mixer einfach so die einzelnen Anwendungen in der Lautstärke separat ändern konnte. 

Seitdem sind 3 Jahre ins Land gegangen. Inzwischen hab ich 2 neue Rechner. Und was mich daran jetzt bei OSS4 stört:

Beim neuen Notebook wird nicht mehr automatisch erkannt, wenn ich den Lautsprecher einsteck. Ich hab mir dazu ein Script geschrieben, was zwischen internen Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern umschaltet. Automatisch wäre besser.

Im großen Rechner hab ich eine Xonar DS drinstecken. Nur leider wird die von OSS4 nicht unterstützt. Ich hab dann versucht, den Alsa-Treiber auseinander zu nehmen und den nach OSS zu portieren. Leider bleib ich da an einigen Stellen stecken. Im OSS-Forum haben sie mir ein paar Infos gegeben. Sind nur leider viel zu wenige, außerdem fehlen mir die Grundkenntnisse in der Treiberprogrammierung.

Proprietären Anwendungen wie Skype geben keine OSS-Version mehr raus. Letzte brauchbare Version war Skype-2.0.0.72-static von vor 3 Jahren. Das Ebuild hab ich damals von der normalen Alsa-Version zu OSS4 konvertiert. Das ist dann in veränderter Form auch so ins OSS-Layman übernommen worden. 

Einige Pakete, z.B. qt-multimedia haben alsa als notwendige Abhängigkeit drin, obwohl die Pakete auch ohne eine einzige Alsa-Lib perfekt compilieren und funktionieren. Und jedesmal die Pakete nach einem Update modifizieren, nervt irgendwo auch. 

Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich das halbe System wieder neu compilier, um wieder auf Alsa zurückzuwechseln. 

Hat jemand mal den direkten Vergleich gemacht? 

Ist die Soundqualität von Alsa inzwischen der von OSS gleichwertig? 

Kommt man ohne Pulseaudio aus? Gibt's Alternativen, um einzelne Anwendungen in der Lautstärke separat regeln zu können?

Wie sieht's bei AC97-Onboardkarten aus, die kein Hardware-Mixing können. Kann alsa da inzwischen mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig wiedergeben, ohne dass irgendwas blockiert wird?

Irgendwie bin ich weder mit der Architektur von OSS4 noch mit der von Alsa richtig zufrieden. Ich glaub, das ganze Linux-Soundsystem müsste mal von Grund auf sauber so entwickelt werden, ohne dass man zig sinnlose Wrapper und Zusatzsoundserver braucht.

----------

## Necoro

 *musv wrote:*   

> [*]Wie sieht's bei AC97-Onboardkarten aus, die kein Hardware-Mixing können. Kann alsa da inzwischen mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig wiedergeben, ohne dass irgendwas blockiert wird?

 

Wie bekomme ich raus, ob meine AC97 Hardware-Mixing kann oder nicht? In meinen Rechnern funktioniert Alsa übrigens problemlos... ich musste nie irgendwas damit machen/einstellen (hab aber auch keine Surroundsysteme  :Smile: ).

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, ich war bisher eigentlich sehr froh darüber das es dieses (bei mir) sehr gut funktionierende Alsa emu10k1 Treiber Paket gibt. Ich betreibe damit seit etwa fünf Jahren problemlos eine Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350] (allerdings ohne Surroundsystem - "nur" das gute alte Stereo)

Und klingen tut sie auch einwandfrei, ich würde meinen der emu10k1 Treiber steht dem nativen Treibern von Creative (unter WinXP) Soundmässig in nichts nach.

(Ich würde mir die Karte heute wieder kaufen)

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das Fass war dann am Überlaufen, als es öfters mal vorkam, dass sich Alsa ab und zu mal beim Runterfahren des Rechners nicht selbst beenden wollte und ich den ganzen Rechner auf die unsanfte Methode runterfahren musste.

  Ja, da gab es vor langer Zeit mal was, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war da mal eine Anpassung im /etc/conf.d/alsasound vorzunehmen das die Module beim Shutown nicht mehr entladen werden sollten. (dazu gab es aber auch eine entsprechende elog Info)

 *musv wrote:*   

> Kommt man ohne Pulseaudio aus? Gibt's Alternativen, um einzelne Anwendungen in der Lautstärke separat regeln zu können?

  Huhh.., wenn du wirklich einzelne Anwendungen in der Lautstärke separat regeln möchtest wirst du meines Wissens nach kaum um Pulseaudio rum kommen..

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wie sieht's bei AC97-Onboardkarten aus, die kein Hardware-Mixing können. Kann alsa da inzwischen mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig wiedergeben, ohne dass irgendwas blockiert wird?

 Ungetestet, aber ich meine das sollte mit den ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="dmix" funktionieren. (dies ist per default verfügbar, bzw gesetzt)

----------

## musv

Ok, ich hab gestern mal die Compilier- und Updateorgie hinter mich gebracht und Alsa eine Chance gegeben. Die Xonar-DS-Karte läuft jetzt. Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Die Höhen sind soweit ok.

Die Bässe sind im Surroundbetrieb extrem schwach, bei Stereo kommen sie mir etwas schwächer vor als bei der Onboard mit OSS. Wenn ich die Bässe dann soweit aufdreh, dass sie bei Surround halbwegs im Rahmen sind, dann brummt's bei Stereo zu stark. Der Kickbass war bei OSS irgendwie auch stärker ausgeprägt. Hat jemand 'ne Idee, wie man das in ein ausbalanciertes Verhältnis bekommt? Einen softwareseitigen Bass-Regler hat das Ding nicht. 

Spiel ich Stereo (Amarok-1.4, Xine) ab und starte gleichzeitig einen Film im Mplayer (Surround-Modus), dann bekomm ich 'ne Fehlermeldung, dass das Ausgabegerät belegt ist. Umgekehrt (mplayer -> Amarok) ebenso. 

Schließ ich die Kopfhörer ans Front-Panel an, hör ich darin ein ekliges Hintergrundrauschen. Wenn ich z.B. dann im Browser den Scrollbalken beweg, dann hör ich das im Köpfhörer.   :Shocked:  Eigentlich hab ich mir auch aus diesem Grund die Soundkarte gekauft, da ich das bisherige Rauschen und Knattern auf das eingebaute Onboardteil geschoben hatte. Bei der Xonar ist das jetzt aber irgendwie noch stärker ausgeprägt. 

----------

## Necoro

Hast du auch jegliche alte/übriggebliebene alsa-configs entfernt?

----------

## musv

Auf dem System war vorher nie ein Alsa drauf.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wenn ich z.B. dann im Browser den Scrollbalken beweg, dann hör ich das im Köpfhörer.

 

Das ist Induktion, da kann die Soundkarte nix dafür. Vielleicht hilft es, die Soundkarte weiter weg vom Prozessor oder der Graphikkarte einzubauen. Vielleicht hilft auch eine Metallabschirmung um die Soundkarte (kann dann aber natürlich ev. zu Hitzestaus führen...).

----------

## musv

Danke, ich werd mal probieren, das Kabel irgendwie anders zu legen. Vielleicht hilft's.

----------

## Josef.95

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Wenn ich z.B. dann im Browser den Scrollbalken beweg, dann hör ich das im Köpfhörer. 
> 
> Das ist Induktion, da kann die Soundkarte nix dafür. Vielleicht hilft es, die Soundkarte weiter weg vom Prozessor oder der Graphikkarte einzubauen. Vielleicht hilft auch eine Metallabschirmung um die Soundkarte (kann dann aber natürlich ev. zu Hitzestaus führen...).

 

Das kann ich nur bestätigen!

Ich hatte hier auf dem Notebook meiner Frau auch lange Zeit mit gleichem Problem zu kämpfen. Mit dem integrierten Onboard Sound-Chip (HDA-Intel) konnte man mit dem im Notebook integrierten Lautsprechern den Sound halbwegs ertragen, doch wenn man den Sound auf einer externen HiFi Anlage ausgab hörte man dann auch die sehr nervigen Störgeräusche des Rechners, wie zb säuseln, zwirbeln, zwitschern beim Kompilieren, im Browser den Scrollbalken nutzen usw.

Ich hatte dazu auch mal beim Support des Herstellers einen Techniker befragt, und der meinte das sowas bei mobilen Geräten generell ein Problem ist da sie idR keine korrekt geerdete Masse haben. Das konnte ich aber so nicht ganz  hinnehmen bzw bestätigen, denn auch durch erdung verschwand das Problem nicht...

Und da das Problem auch im Auslieferungszustand des Notebooks unter WinXP mit dem nativen Realtec Treibern auftrat gab ich nach langer suche und vielen Tests irgendwann auf nach einer Lösung zu suchen.

Letztendlich schaffte, bei diesem Notebook nur eine (externe) PCMCIA Soundkarte ein Qualitativ hochwertiges Signal auszugeben, wie es zb die vollständig in Alu abgeschirmte  Audigy 2 ZS PCMCIA Karte hier nun immer noch zufriedenstellend tut. (auch hier mit dem sehr gut funktionierenden Alsa emu10k1 Treibern  :Wink: )

----------

## franzf

Auf nem integrierten HD Audio-Chip (intel) hatte ich mit OSS4 immer ein übles, hochfrequentes Pfeifen/Summen. Kabel neu verlegen half nix, neue Boxen halfen nicht. Dann verursachte VLC einen Kernel-Crash (alles tot, schwarzer Bildschirm, keine SysRQ-Keys), bei dem vorher ein langes, übles Pfeifen den drohenden Kollaps ankündigte. Am nächsten Tag alsa rein, und siehe da - das Dauerpfeifen ist weg!

Ich bleib jetzt erstmal bei alsa. Es kann das was ich brauche, separate Mixer für einzelne Apps sind überflüssig, da nie mehrere Programme gleichzeitig Ton ausgeben müssen. KMix kann ich jetzt auch wieder verwenden. Und alle sind zufrieden  :Smile: 

----------

